# Lake Livingston Dam flow



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Just checked some data. It appears that TRA may increase the flow for a while in the next day or so. The river has an average of 6,000 cfs all the way from Crockett to Rosser. The lake is only one inch low at Riverside. Logic say that TRA will increase the discharge to handle the incoming water since there is rain forcast on the upper watershed. This is just an educated guess but yo'll should check the discharge before planning a weekend trip.
The Sunbeam triva mill.......regards to all and tight lines.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Sunbeam, thanks for the information. Was planning to head there soon so it's good to know to call ahead to make sure how many gates are open.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Still two gates open today...and the white bass are going absolutely crazy.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Still two gates open today...and the white bass are going absolutely crazy.


Any legal stripers?


----------



## AznAngler (Nov 17, 2008)

is there a website to find out the status of the gates?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I go to the Trinity River aurtority data website but someone may post the gov site on here. It takes you to the same place and will give you flow rates.

Matt


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

WD fishing and I were there this morning, and caught over two hundred white bass. They are mostly in the deeper pools as I stated before. Brought back about thirty huge white bass. I just had some for dinner!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/u...&format=gif_default&period=7&site_no=08066250


----------



## mrives (Mar 11, 2010)

whats a good discharge # or # of gates that need to be open for good fishing?? Or # that is not good..


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> Any legal stripers?


No, all undersized. I think the TP&W really put a dent in the big striper numbers.

Amazing numbers of whites. They would come in waves and at times covered most of the basin well back from the cable surfacing chasing shad.

I caught them 'till I physically couldn't catch anymore. Amazing fishing.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, what do you know. TRA is reading my mail. Just as I guess-a-mated yesterday, they open one or more gates about 10 am this morning. Gauges still going straight up a 12:09 Friday. Any one that might be there Friday evening or Sat morn please post what you observed.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They opened 3 more gates this morning and it shut down the fishin for a little while. After the fish got used to it they went crazy. 5 gates open now.

Matt


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> They opened 3 more gates this morning and it shut down the fishin for a little while. After the fish got used to it they went crazy. 5 gates open now.
> 
> Matt


Matt, did you note the time when the first gate opened. The Goodrich gauge started rising straight up at about 10 AM. Just curious if there is much delay between the gauges and tha actual release.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Matt thanks for update. Wonder how long they are going to keep 5 gates open for. Guess a little rain makes a difference.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

timcfish, They have a good flow comin into the lake from Crockett.
SB, I don't remember but I thought it was around 8:30 or 9 this morning when the sirens starting going off. It sure messed up fishin for a while and then it turned into catchin. 

Matt


----------



## AznAngler (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone know what the current gate status is now? Looking to do some white bass catching; :cheers:


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08066250&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060

I am pretty sure they still have 5 open. Go down there and get into them! 4450 is the current flow. Where it was around 2150 with the 2 gates.


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

Sunbeam, your insight and guess-ta-mating is not only educating but is hilarious with the twist you put on it! Having the facts allows you to somewhat predict what those fish are gonna be doing at times. Thanks for your input and you should post some of those good ole stories you remember for all of us to read if you don't mind. I really enjoy reading your posts, so thank you sir. Take care.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Talon said:


> Sunbeam, your insight and guess-ta-mating is not only educating but is hilarious with the twist you put on it! Having the facts allows you to somewhat predict what those fish are gonna be doing at times. Thanks for your input and you should post some of those good ole stories you remember for all of us to read if you don't mind. I really enjoy reading your posts, so thank you sir. Take care.


Thank you kind sir. Having worked in 18 different countries and fished in many more than that, I now find more pleasure in seeing others enjoy what I have done. Any thing I can do to help is fun.
I grew up in the Texas Valley and west Texas. A hand size perch or a 12" bass was a trophy. 
Since then I have caught 900 pound marlin, 60 pound lake trout and 200 pound halibut but getting out on the bank or in a small boat is still my chosen way to fish. 
Like millions before me, and millions to come, I never have figured out what makes fish tick. But pitting what little gray matter I have left against their unpredictable habits sure beats sitting on the porch in a rocking chair.
But even that chair beats pushing the lawn mower.LOL<G>


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

5 gates open when we got there at 6:30 am and they opened another 3 gates about 8:30 am.....


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just got an updated report from a guy that I work with that is fishing down there today and he said they sounded the alarms and opened 3 more gates. If my math is correct that is now 8 gates that are open.

You guys be careful down there! I will be on the main lake first light on Sunday.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That front crossed the upper watershed last night. Must of rained more than it appeared on the radar. The gauges at Rosser and Trinidad have stopped falling.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

8 gates open, you better bring your big and heavy anchors with you all. Planning on going on sometime this week, guess I will have to bring along my BIG cement block.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The upper river is now full to the 10,000 cfs mark. It is still rising slowly from the latest run off.
I believe ya'll can see at least 8000 cfs (8 gates) for another week to ten days. 
We still have not had the strong April showers on the watershed. If they come we will see lots of water through the dam real quick.
If that big strom front yesterday had built up over west Texas instead of LA we would be looking at all twelve gate open for a long time.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I like it when they release a lot of water early summer and during the summer. Awesome striper and whites bass and not as many people down there. About 2 or 3 summers back they released a lot of water and the stripers and whites went crazy. Also the stripers showed up in the bay schooling.

Matt


----------

